# Catch your snails



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

My snails are in competition with my Plecos for the Romain lettuce

This photo is after 10 hours in the tank:









I need more Pea Puffers<G>


----------



## Danw (Feb 26, 2011)

or you can feed the snails to your convicts once they're big enough. anytime i have snails in they go and my convicts destroy them with vigor!


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I will have to try that.
I have about 30 juvenile convicts in my grow out tank, and 2 pair breeding my my 20 gallon.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Or someone like me could come over and pick out as many as he can for his puffers


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Danw said:


> or you can feed the snails to your convicts once they're big enough. anytime i have snails in they go and my convicts destroy them with vigor!


HAHA! Your wording just gave me a good laugh! HAHA!!!


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Just give me a call if you want some FREE snails

Mike 604 535 9063


----------

